# Lecture 4K saccadée via Réseau



## adrien82160 (2 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

Je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle Apple TV 4K. 
Je l’est installée sur mon Téléviseur Sony 4K UHD. 

Je possède un NAS, sur mon réseau sur lequel je stock les films téléchargé (légalement). 

J’accède au disque via l’application VLC de mon Apple TV... je lis les films HD Blu-ray sans problème, les films que je possède en 4K UHD quant à eux passent sur la TV mais sont saccadés ou pixelisé ...

Avez vous une idée du problème ? 

Merci à tous


----------



## kohracha (11 Novembre 2017)

Tu utilise quel application ?


----------



## kohracha (11 Novembre 2017)

kohracha a dit:


> Tu utilise quel application ?



Désoler j’ai mal lu ! 
Moi aussi avec infuse pro j ai des saccade en lecture de 4K très désagréable.
En lisant les fichiers directement avec ma TV Samsung pas ce souci 
Déçu ...


----------



## Yuls (12 Novembre 2017)

Ton Apple TV est connectée en Ethernet ou en Wifi ?


----------



## guytoon48 (14 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Il faut retenir que la toute dernière mouture de l'Apple TV possède une prise ethernet gigabit (préférer un câble CAT 6), ce que n'avait pas la version précédente... préférer alors le wifi.
Quel NAS? est-il assez puissant? Essayer inFuse, pratique, qui au passage gère le DTS.
Une autre solution est d'installer PLEX sur ton NAS si celui-ci est un Synology et peut traduire les formats à la volée comme les séries "play".


----------

